# Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?



## anjavoe (22 Juli 2008)

Hallo, habe hier schon viel über Nextnet gelesen, ist aber aus früheren Jahren, habe Mahnungen bekommen, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein alles beanstandet, jezt meldet sich Inkasso.:roll: admonitos GmbH aus Berlin
Problem : Habe drei Kinder, vielleicht schwindelt mich einer an? Und hat doch per Telefon ne Internetsache kostenpflichtig "gekauft"???:cry:

wollte gern ein Dokument hier einfügen, weiß nicht wie mein Schreiben an Nextnet
Der jetzt nachträglich erstellte Verbindungsnachweis enthält Nummern die wie folgt sind: 0900333325006 hab schon rausbekommen welche Firma dahintersteckt, Ich wars nicht, meine Kinder sagen auch sie waren es nicht!
Der jüngste ist vierzehn, hat schon mal Mist gemacht, sthet auch auf Spiele im Internet und ist da ein Kindskopf, bin so unsicher.

Brauch Hilfe!


----------



## drachen08 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet*

1) Dokument mit Grafikprogramm scannen, in jpg abspeichern.

2)bilderhosting z.B.: bilderhosting.aaj.de

3) weiter unten steht dann: Durchsuchen, auswählen wo Dokument oder.... gespeichert ist und dann auf: Los gehts klicken.

4)es zeigt sich URL, kopieren und dann kannst du im Forum einfügen, mit Anklicken ist dann dein Dokument sichtbar.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet*

Ganz wichtig!
Vorher persönliche Daten unkenntlich machen.


----------



## drachen08 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig!
> Vorher persönliche Daten unkenntlich machen.



Jepp, manchmal übersieht man solche Dinge, lassen sich ja leicht u.a. im Grafikprog. radieren/löschen.


----------



## anjavoe (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet*

Betr. Dokument einstellen:
und als dateiformat? hab das Schreiben ja auf meinem PC geschrieben? Kopieren und einfügen ging hier nicht, bin nicht der PC- Profie, danke für alle anderen Hinweise! :-D (Scanner hab ich nicht):cry:

Kann mir denn jeamnd noch einen Rat geben? Konkret bezogen darauf, dass der nachträglich erstellte Verbindungsnachweis  besagt es sei ePayment und zwar Bill4Net GmbH - Interim angeblich eine Leistung die dann nach Einwahl eine Dienstleistung im Internet aufmacht??? ( Wie gesagt keiner kann sich daran erinnern oder mein jüngstes Kind gibt es nicht zu!)
Wunschgemäß hat mir das Inkassounternehmen den nachträglich erstellten Verbindungsnachweis zugesandt. Aber auf S.2 steht 22:04:17  Dauer 00:00:24 Netto Beitrag 8,3900 € und das gleich zweimal! Wie sollte denn das gehen? zur selben Zeit zweimal einwählen? Ist davon auszugehen, dass die Verbindungsentgelte unrichtig ermittelt sind, gibt es so etwas wie einen Nachweis der beweist, dass es geprüft und rechtens ist?

Insgesamt belaufen sich die Kosten (89,92+ Inkasso) = 138,96€


----------



## Tilo (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet*

Hallo anjavoe

Kleine Anleitung zu Erstellen eines Screenshots

Besorg dir mal das Programm IrfanView (is kostenlos) aus dem Netz und dann probier folgendes(Screenshot erstellen): Ruf dein Schreiben an Nexnet undoder die Inkassofirma auf. Stelle es so ein auf dem Bildschirm, dass das WESENTLICHE lesbar ist. Dann drücke die Tastenkombi Strg+Drucken.
Jetzt öffnest du einfach ein leeres Fenster von IrfanView und drückst die Tastenkombi Strg+Einfg.
Bildbearbeitungsmenü öffnen und persönliche Daten unleserlich machen. Speichern unter drücken und als Dateiformat *.jpg wählen und dann das ganze nach obiger Anleitung hier posten.

Gruß und viel Glück


----------



## blowfish (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet*



anjavoe schrieb:


> wollte gern ein Dokument hier einfügen, weiß nicht wie mein Schreiben an Nextnet



Man kann es auch kompliziert machen. Wenn du das Schreiben auf dem PC geschrieben hast, warum soll das nicht mit copy & paste hier eingefügt werden können. Das Ganze dann noch [quoten] also als Zitat einfügen.
Und wenn das als Mail eingegangen ist, kann man es genau so herauskopieren.


----------



## Tilo (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet*

Klar kann man auch das tun... 
Bin halt manchmal etwas umständlich...


----------



## anjavoe (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet*



blowfish schrieb:


> Man kann es auch kompliziert machen. Wenn du das Schreiben auf dem PC geschrieben hast, warum soll das nicht mit copy & paste hier eingefügt werden können. Das Ganze dann noch [quoten] also als Zitat einfügen.
> Und wenn das als Mail eingegangen ist, kann man es genau so herauskopieren.




Ha! Hab unten rechts wenn man runterscrollt entdeckt was mir erlaubt und was mir nicht erlaubt ist!
Lach, nicht erlaubt ist es mir Anhänge hochzuladen, so! da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer!:scherzkeks:

Wieso denn bloß nicht??:wall: Ist das was exklusives??:roll:


----------



## anjavoe (24 Juli 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet*

so, nun des Rätsels Lösung!
Mein Kind war’s!!!!!:cry:

Hat sich dort angemeldet und die Servicenummer angewählt!
Vielleicht hilft es anderen wie ich es rausbekommen habe endlich?
Laut der nachträglich erstellten Einzelverbindungsübersicht habe ich die mit angegebenem Service Nummer gewählt!
In dem Fall http://www.bill4net.com unter 0080007463342.
Dortig Auskunft welche Firma des Weiteren "dahintersteckt"Gamesorg!
Ich bekam die Rufnummer und Spieleridentifikationsnummer, dann die Auskunft der Dame am Telefon von Gamesorg, der Name meines Kindes, die Mailadresse  meines (ach so lieben und ehrliche!) Kindes!
folgender Link besagt zur Zahlung verpflichtet!
/www.mehrwertdiensteundrecht.de/mehrwertdienste_minderjaehrigkeit.html

Auszug daraus:
*3. Minderjährige und Premium Rate-Anrufe (0190/0900)*


   Es kommt häufiger vor, dass Minderjährige vom Anschluss der Eltern aus Dienstleistungen über 0190-/0900-Rufnummern in Anspruch nehmen. Dann stellt sich die Frage, ob die Eltern die Telefonkosten begleichen müssen. 

Die Eltern haben einen Telefonanschluß-Rahmenvertrag mit dem Netzbetreiber geschlossen und sind durch diesen verpflichtet, Grundgebühren und anfallende Verbindungsentgelte zu bezahlen. In den AGB üblicher Verträge ist geregelt, dass der Anschlussinhaber für die Nutzung des Anschlusses durch Dritte einzustechen hat, sofern er dies zu vertreten hat. 

Dieses "Vertretenmüssen" verlangt vom Anschlussinhaber entsprechende "Sicherungsmaßnahmen", wenn er Dritte von der Nutzung ausschließen möchte. Dabei kann es um die Sperre der 0190-/0900-Vorwahlen bis zum Verschluß des Telefons handeln. Ein bloß mündlich ausgesprochenes Nutzungsverbot gegenüber dem Minderjährigen wird in aller Regel nicht reichen. 

Auch der Einwand, es sei mit Anrufen der 0190-/0900-Rufnummer ein Vertrag geschlossen worden, der jedoch aufgrund beschränkter Geschäftsfähigkeit und fehlender Genehmigung des gesetzlichen Vertreters unwirksam sei, greift nicht durch: Denn der Anschlussinhaber hat dem Minderjährigen durch die Möglichkeit der unbeschränkten Nutzung eine Stellung eingeräumt, die typischerweise einer Vollmacht entspricht. 

Es handelt sich um die sogenannte "Anscheins- oder Duldungsvollmacht", nach welcher der Bevollmächtigte für den Vollmachtgeber Rechtsgeschäfte abschließen kann. Die Anscheinsvollmacht wurde hier erteilt, indem der Anschlussinhaber dem Minderjährigen freien Zugriff auf das Telefon vermittelte, ohne eine Rufnummernsperre oder sonstige Schutzmaßnahmen zu ergreifen. 

Auf die tatsächliche Erteilung der Vollmacht oder das Verbot, das Telefon zu benutzen, kommt es dabei nach überwiegender Ansicht der Rechtsprechung nicht an, so dass im Ergebnis eine Zahlungspflicht des Anschlussinhabers besteht. 

Nutzt also ein Minderjähriger bewusst und gewollt den Anschluss der Eltern, um Premium Rate-Dienste in Anspruch zu nehmen, trifft den Anschlussinhaber die Vergütungspflicht, wenn dieser keine Maßnahmen getroffen hat, um eine Nutzung sicher zu verhindern.
   Also ich lasse die 09000- Rufnummerngasse sperren, bin jetzt viel Geld los!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet*

Die Rechtsprechung sagt hier aber das Gegenteil, siehe Urteil AG Gütersloh und LG Bielefeld unter AG Gütersloh: Anscheins- und Duldungsvollmacht bei Mehrwertdiensten I - Urt. v. 23.04.2004 - Az: 10 C 906/03


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet*



anjavoe schrieb:


> Hallo, habe hier schon viel über Nextnet gelesen, ist aber aus früheren Jahren, habe Mahnungen bekommen, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein alles beanstandet, jezt meldet sich Inkasso.:roll: admonitos GmbH aus Berlin
> Problem : Habe drei Kinder, vielleicht schwindelt mich einer an? Und hat doch per Telefon ne Internetsache kostenpflichtig "gekauft"???:cry:
> 
> wollte gern ein Dokument hier einfügen, weiß nicht wie mein Schreiben an Nextnet
> ...



Vermutlich ist dies wieder eine von den Abz......, die das in Auftrag gegeben haben.
Man müsste wissen welche, um dir evtl. weiterhelfen zu können.


----------



## drachen08 (6 September 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet*

_[Beratung im konkreten Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rsetzt-durch-rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz.html

Individuelle Hilfen geben die örtlich zuständigen Verbraucherzentralen oder Rechtsanwälte.

Sieh dir dies mal an: http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/meinung-www-pcwelt-de/142217-gerade-ebook-bestellt-dann-nachgedacht.html


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet*

zu diesen thema!

Das Aktuelle Spiel  > 4 STORY <

das is ein DIALER! bitte aufpassen wenn man das Spiel, es zieht viele kosten an
jeden Monat bekomm ich eine Rechnung von Telefonanbieter (T-COM)
immer 24 sekunden via 8,39 €

bitte beachten und das spiel nicht mehr spielen das is [........] von BT GmbH

Patner von [noparse]www.gamesforge.de[/noparse]

wenn ihr fragen hab bitte an [...........]








anjavoe schrieb:


> so, nun des Rätsels Lösung!
> Mein Kind war’s!!!!!:cry:
> 
> Hat sich dort angemeldet und die Servicenummer angewählt!
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2008)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet*

4story ist doch von gameforge, nicht von gamesforge
Kann es sein, dass die Gebühren für Zusatzartikel sind, die man dort im "shop" kaufen kann?
Wie kommst Du auf Dialer????????????


----------



## matis (25 Dezember 2008)

*bill4net was machen und wie verhalten?*

Hallo Forumianer,
ich bin neu hier und das hat seinen Grund,
da ich noch nie vorher mit Abmahung als ehrlicher Steuerzahler zu tun hatte.
Jedenfalls glaubte ich meinen Augen nicht zu trauen, als ich meine letzte Telefonrechnung kontrollierte. Und ganz frech: Anfragen und Beanstandungen richten sie bitte gegen ....
Damit ist der Telefonprovider schön aus dem Schneider und ich darf dem Geld hinterherlaufen. Aber wie?
Zuerst habe ich versucht die Servicenummern zu wählen - vergebens.
Dann per email mit der Bitte mir den Sachverhalt zu erklären und was sich hinter dieser Artikel oder Leistungsnummer verbirgt.
Wenn ich keine Antwort bekomme, wie bekomme ich mein Geld zurück?
Kennt sich jemand aus?
Wie geht man gegen bill4net vor? 
Die sind ja auch nur Eintreiber, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. 
Wer ist der Auftraggeber?
Ich würde mich freuen hierim Forum viele Forumianer anzusprechen, die mir weiterhelfen können.
Vielen Dank im voraus für die Unterstützung.
Das ist bei mir kein Weihnachstgeschenk gewesen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Matis, der Junge aus Norwegen


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: bill4net was machen und wie verhalten?*

bill4net wurde im Forum zum letzten Mal hier erwähnt: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...r/53293-mahnung-von-nextnet-2.html#post244143

Im WWW findet man wenig erhellendes über den Laden


----------



## matis (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: bill4net was machen und wie verhalten?*

Hallo Captain Picard,
ja also Bt ist gleich nextnet.
Den link bin ich gefolgt und habe es gelesen.
Es gibt keine Lösungsvorschlag, wie ich gegen die Abmahner bill4net/BT vorgehen soll. 
In der Rechnung der Telekom steht: Die Unterlassung rechtzeitiger Beanstandung gilt als Genehmigung.
Damit könnte ich die Telekom anweisen diesen Betrag rückwirkend zu erstatten, oder?
Ich konnte an diese website unter Kontakt eine email senden, aber das ist ja nicht gültig vor dem Gericht. Der Inhalt dieser email war die Artikel oder Leistungsnummer zu erfahren und wer sich als Geschäftspartner zeigt, da BT nur der Abmahner ist.
In dem Gerichtsurteil Urt. v. 23.04.2004 - Az 10 C 906/03 steht u.a.:*
*Der Inhaber eines Telefon-Anschlusses haftet nicht nach den Grundsätzen der Anscheins- und Duldungsvollmacht 					für Mehrwertdienste-Gespräche, die ein Familienmitglied oder ein sonstiger Dritter über seinen Anschluss geführt hat. 					Dies ist bestätigt worden.

Was mir fehlt: wie gehe ich gegen BT bill4net oder Nextnet vor?

Mir ist insofern jetzt besser, weil ich die Hoffnung habe, dass ich per Gesetzt im Recht wäre, wenn ich denn irgendwie nachweisen könnte, was da vorgefallen ist. 
Wer vor dem Kadi geht, muss die Beweise bringen. 
Aber wie kann dann der Abmahner im voraus das Geld abbuchen? Müsste er nicht vorher mahnen?

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Die Hoffnung stirbt am Schluss.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Matis, der Junge aus Norwegen


----------



## Reducal (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: bill4net was machen und wie verhalten?*



matis schrieb:


> ....also Bt ist gleich nextnet.
> ....da BT nur der Abmahner ist.


BT ist Britsh Telecom oder sein deutscher Ableger. Nexnet macht das Inkasso für BT. Das heißt, irgend eine Leistung lief über das Telekommunikationsnetz der BT, die nun über Nexnet einfordert wird und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2008)

*bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

hallo allerseits,

ich habe heute eine Mahnung bekommen in der steht folgendes:

wir, die NEXNET GmbH, sind ein neutrales Abrechnungshaus und haben das Forderungsmanagement für die PGMedia Telecom GmbH, Anbieter von Premium Rate Services (zB Online-Games, Newsletter etc.) übernommen.

Die Dienste der PGmedia Telecom GmbH werden über den Verbindungsnetzbetreibers BT (germany) GmbH & Co. oHG angeboten und abgerechnet.

Das Mahnverfahren ihrer Telefongesellschaft (zB Deutsche Telecom AG o.a.) berücksichtigt die "Verbindungen anderer Anbieter" nicht, damit verringert sich der angemahnte Betrag um diese Positionen.

Bisher konnten wir für die von ihnen genutzten Verbindungen noch keinen Zahlungseingang verzeichnen.

[jetzt kommt nurnoch das ich das geld überweisen soll ...]

soviel zum Mahnbrief (der mich zugegeben ziemlich verwirrt!)

ich habe auf der Telecom Rechnung diesen Eintrag:

Verbindungen über BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG (N)
Anfragen und Beanstandungen gegen diese Forderungen richten Sie bitte an:
Telefon: 0800-2255722, Telefax: 01805 004758
BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG (N)
Barthstrasse 22, 80339 München
E-Mail: [email protected]
Rufnummer (0 48 32) 9 79 29 28 03.11.08 - 03.11.08
ePayment www. bill4net. com
Freephone 00 8000 7463342
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: [*zensiert*]
Summe BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG (N)


Gezahlt hatte ich diesen Beitrag nicht, da ich keine "andere Verbindungen" benutzt habe.

Kann mir jemand helfen, was ich jetzt machen soll? Ich habe meinen Internet anschluss nur für spiele wie BF2 oder CSS um online damit zu Spielen, daher weiß ich nicht woher dieser Betrag stammen soll. Ich habe auch nie(!) irgendwelche Telefonate mit Hotlines geführt, lediglich zu meiner Familie im Festnetz.

danke schonmal für hilfe.


----------



## Edouard (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Also ich kenne das System von Bill4Net ganz gut. Deren größter Kunde ist ein Anbieter von Online-Spielen, für die man nur einen Browser braucht. In diesen Spielen kann man Sachen kaufen, wie ein besseres Schwert oder neues Raumschiff oder so. Dafür werden unter anderem Mehrwertnummern verwendet. 

Der technische Ablauf ist so, daß die verwendete Mehrwertnummer inaktiv ist normalerweise. Man kann die also nicht irrtümlich anrufen. 

Wenn jetzt jemand was kaufen will, bekommt er eine von mehreren Nummern am Bildschirm angezeigt und gleichzeitig wird die Nummer aktiviert. Er ruft an, und wartet, bis der Kaufpreis erreicht ist, dann kappt das System die Leitung. Dann bekommt er im Spiel sein neues Schwert. 

Danach wird die Nummer wieder inaktiv.

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß jemand da irrtümlich anrufen kann. Die haben alles getan, um sowas zu verhindern. 

Wieso ich das weiss? Weil mein Brötchengeber denen ausländische Mehrwertnummern bereitstellt und wir Riesenprobleme beim Testen hatten, weil die Nummern immer inaktiv waren...


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Mit denen macht die Ente auch Geschäfte? Mein Respekt steigt *lach*
Im Ernst: Danke für den Hinweis. Die österreichische RTR hat mir das Verfahren auch genau erklärt, da ging es ebenfalls um eine Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über sekundengenaues Paybycall. Ich dachte immer, dass hier ein Minutenpreis gilt. Wieder dazugelernt!
Ich halte dieses paybycallsystem auch für ganz ok, *wenn es den Preis für den Gesamtanruf klar kommuniziert* (wie es zB neuerdings von einem bekannten österreichischen Anbieter gemacht wird, der hier nicht genannt werden will - anders aber als bei den Paybycallanbietern, die Probleme mit der ICSTIS/PP+ bekommen hatten... Dir kann ich das ja verlinken, Du solltest den Anbieter erkennen  

[*OFFTOPIC*!]

Ersatzlink
(ich suche das mal bei ICSTIS/PP+ raus)

Ah, stimmt... da steht bei der ICSTIS/PP+ "WC1" als Anbieterkennung. Ich glaube aber, dass es "WC*I*" heissen müsste. Kennst Du übrigens den Anbieter "Active Net"? Weißt Du vielleicht zufällig, ob das Y*H* ist? (Pr*plantation)? Ich kann Dich das auch mal per PN fragen, falls Dir das abgekürzt nichts sagt...

http://www.phonepayplus.org.uk/service_providers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=487
Du musst etwas scrollen, hier das, was spannend ist:


> The promotional material stated ‘No credit card needed. Just a short call to hear your password’. It was the opinion of the Secretariat that this implied that callers only needed to make a brief call in which they would be provided with a password after which they could immediately hang up. This was further implied by the statement ‘CALL….HEAR PASSWORD…HANG UP’. It was the opinion of the Secretariat that there was an implication that the phone call would be very short in duration and that there would be no content other than providing the password. Monitoring demonstrated that this was not the case as the service was in excess of 7 minutes (...) The password was only given at the very end of the service after which £10.00 had been spent. It therefore appeared that the service was not short in duration, as suggested.


(_Das Werbematerial sagte "Keine Kreditkarte nötig. Nur ein kurzer Anruf, um Ihr Passwort zu hören". Es war die Ansicht des Ausschusses [gemeint ist das zuständige "secretariat" der Regulierungsbehörde], dass dies impliziert, dass die Anrufer nur einen kurzen Anruf tätigen müssten, in dem sie ein Passwort erhalten würden und danach sofort auflegen könnten. Dies wurde zudem durch die Aussage "Anrufen, Passwort hören, auflegen" impliziert. Es war die Ansicht des Ausschusses, dass hier die Folgerung war, dass der Anruf von kurzer Dauer sein würde und dass es keinen weiteren (gesprächs)inhalt gäbe als die Übermittlung des Passworts. Eine Überprüfung ergab, dass dies nicht der Fall war und der (~) Anruf stattdessen 7 Minuten lang dauerte (...)
Das Passwort wurde erst ganz am Ende des Anrufs mitgeteilt, nachdem Kosten von 10 Pfund entstanden waren. Daher zeigte sich, dass der Anruf nicht von kurzer Dauer war, wie es suggeriert wurde_

Nur um mal zu zeigen, wie streng die UK-Regulierer da ist:


> The promotional webpage made reference to the cost of taking part as: ‘WC1 1,50GBP/min’. It was the opinion of the Secretariat that the manner in which this information was displayed was complex and confusing and that it did not clearly indicate the cost of taking part in the service. This is the due to the omission of the £ symbol and the use of abbreviation ‘GBP’.


(_Die Werbeseite gab einen Hinweis auf die Kosten der Teilnahme wie folgt: "WC1 1,50 GBP/min". Es war die Ansicht des Ausschusses, dass die Art und Weise, wie diese Information dargestellt wurde, komplex und verwirrend war und dass sie nicht eindeutig die Kosten der Teilnahme an dem Dienst darlegte. Das lag auch an der Auslassung des Pfundsymbols und der Verwendung der Abkürzung "GBP"_

(in Deutschland sagt die Bundesnetzagentur in ähnlichen Fällen lapidar: "jeder kann selbst entscheiden, wie lange er da anruft, ausreichend ist, dass der Minutenpreis genannt wird")
Ich denke, Eduoard, dass wir uns einig sind: Mit GBP wird das britische Pfund unter anderem in Deutschland und Österreich abgekürzt. Daher dürfte ich schon richtig liegen, was meine Vermutung angeht, dass WCI (World Call International) (passwordbyphone?) der Anbieter war. Die Jungs dürftest Du (im Gegensatz zu mir) wohl persönlich kennen... (und das Mädel, die fesche T* vom Naschmarkt, auch)
(mindestens von gemeinsamen EWT-Teilnahmen)

PS: Hoppala! Bill4net ist ja direkt Oberursel
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/bill4net.com

Was die wohl damals wussten über die Machenschaften des Dänen MSP?????
Und so richtig off topic ist das ja gar nicht, da die Firma, die das damals in UK gemacht hat, als Nummernlieferant just die Firma hatte, bei der der Däne Director war und mit deren Firmengründer er nach seinem "Verurteilung genannten Freispruch" in Hamburg auf Weltreise war...


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*



Edouard schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt jemand was kaufen will, bekommt er eine von mehreren Nummern am Bildschirm angezeigt und gleichzeitig wird die Nummer aktiviert. Er ruft an, *und wartet, bis der Kaufpreis erreicht ist*, dann kappt das System die Leitung. Dann bekommt er im Spiel sein neues Schwert.


Fragen dazu:
1. Ist der Gesamtpreis unmissverständlich klar?
2. Was passiert bei technischen Problemen oder wenn der Nutzer auflegt, weil er fürchtet, dass es nicht klappt? Kann er den Anruf "wieder aufnehmen" oder wird bei einem neuen Anruf der volle Preis fällig?
3. Was passiert, wenn es nach dem Zahlungsvorgang technische Probleme gibt und die "Übergabe" scheitert?

Das sind, wie Du sehen kannst, schon "ganz normale" Fragen, die sich seriöse Firmen auch so stellen müssen. Daran merkst Du sicher, dass ich dem Modell an sich gar nicht so kritisch gegenüberstehe.


----------



## Edouard (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Fragen dazu:
> 1. Ist der Gesamtpreis unmissverständlich klar?
> 2. Was passiert bei technischen Problemen oder wenn der Nutzer auflegt, weil er fürchtet, dass es nicht klappt? Kann er den Anruf "wieder aufnehmen" oder wird bei einem neuen Anruf der volle Preis fällig?
> 3. Was passiert, wenn es nach dem Zahlungsvorgang technische Probleme gibt und die "Übergabe" scheitert?



Keine Ahnung. Bedenke, wir liefern nur die Nummer. Die technischen Details müsstest Du schon bei denen erfragen.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Habe heute auch die gleiche Mahrnung bekommen.
Im Februar habe ich eine Telekomrechnung in Höhe von 270 Euro bekommen.
Da habe ich gleich widersprochen. Laut Einzelverbindungsnachweis habe ich Sonntag früh online gespielt habe. Ich weiß genau, daß um die Uhrzeit alle meiner Familienmitglied noch tief im Schlaf waren.
Ich weiß nun auch nicht, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Zahlen oder nicht zahlen?




Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich habe heute eine Mahnung bekommen in der steht folgendes:


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Hallo,

habe exakt die gleiche Mahnung erhalten doch das kurrioste an dieser Geschichte ist das ich bei der Telekom alle 0800-/0900 und sämtliche Servicenummern/ Handynummern sperren lassen habe! Wie kann es passieren, das ich solch eine Mahnung bekomme über 300.-€
Ich weiß das mein minderjähriger Sohn Metin spielt allerdings ist dieses Spiel kostenlos!
Wer kann mir helfen ich bin nicht im Stande diese Rechnung zu bezahlen!
Wer hat die gleiche Erfahrung mit diesem Spiel gemacht und was kann ich dagegen machen?

Auf Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Vielen Dank im vorraus!

Die geschockte Hausfrau aus Saarbrücken! :-(


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Hi,
aber bei Metin2 kostet der Itemshop was, wo man sich Bonussachen holen kann. Solltes nochmal mit deinem Sohn reden aber auch mit der Telekom ob wirklich alle 0900er gesperrt sind. Es könnte natürlich auch sein wenn du erst vor ein Monat sperren ließ oda so. Das es vor der Zeit war. Weil das dauert einige Zeit bis die Mahnung kommt. Also Metin2 benutzt die gleiche Abrechnungsform ist auch von gameforge. Hoffe konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Was für Klingeltonabos gilt, sollte auch für virtuelle Schwerter gelten.
Eltern haften (nicht) (immer) für ihre Kinder


----------



## Barb (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Im folgendem Link Die neuen Gameforge-AGBs - Teil 1  Ancient-Galaxy - somewhere far beyond habe ich folgendes gefunden:



> *2.    Vertragsschluss*
> 
> 2.2    Eine Registrierung ist nur natürlichen Personen gestattet. Es werden nur einzelne Personen als Nutzer zugelassen (keine Gruppen, Familien, Lebenspartner etc.). Soweit es sich bei dem Nutzer um einen Minderjährigen handelt, versichert dieser mit Absenden des Registrierungsantrags, dass eine wirksame Zustimmung der gesetzlichen Vertreter vorliegt.​Diese Formulierung findet sich auch in
> *8.    Nutzungsentgelte*
> ...


 
Das bedeutet, wenn ein Minderjähriger die Einverständnis der Eltern bei den Online-Spiel-Anbietern nicht abgegeben hat, der Vertrag nichtig ist.


----------



## Barb (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Das lustige ist, dass man z. B. bei dem Spiel NosTale für eine Registrierung nur einen Benutzernamen, E-Mail und Passwort eingibt. Da wird nirgends nach einer Einverständnis der Eltern gefragt.

KOMISCH!


----------



## unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Barb, das Einverständnis der Eltern steht in den AGB versteckt.

Aber erstmal von vorn: Der zitierte Blogeintrag ist von mir verfasst worden. NexNet ist generell ein ziemlicher Sauhaufen, man bekommt sehr schwer jemanden von denen zu fassen, der Spielbetreiber macht es sich damit ziemlich leicht und verweist einfach auf NexNet.
In erster Instanz kann man als Betroffener bestenfalls NexNet UND die Gameforge darauf hinweisen, dass die Zustimmung der Eltern (wie in den AGB stillschweigend vorausgesetzt) eben nicht vorliegt. Wer keine AGBs bestätigen darf, kann auch nicht im Rahmen dieser AGB Ausgaben tätigen. Marschiert mit sowas unbedingt zur Verbraucherzentrale und lasst euch eine Rechtsberatung verpassen. Das kostet euch erstmal etwas Geld, aber damit seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite. Die Auskunft der VZ lasst ihr euch schriftlich geben und schickt das in Kopie an die Gameforge und NexNet. Im einfachsten Fall ist damit alles erledigt, der schlimmste Fall ist, dass Gameforge oder NexNet das nicht akzeptieren. Dann bleibt nur der Weg über das Gericht.
Wäre mir persönlich sehr lieb, wenn mal jemand konkret dagegen vorgeht, denn Frechheiten wie diese in AGBs sind mir ein Dorn im Auge. Leider kann ich nicht viel machen, ich bin nicht betroffen, habe also keine Handhabe dagegen.

Gruß, Frank


----------



## Barb (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Hallo Frank,

habe heute mit meiner Mutter einen Termin bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale. Bei uns geht es um einen Betrag von 200,- EUR. Mein Bruder hat zugegeben, dass er Nostale gespielt hat. Jedoch hat er meine Mutter um keine Einverständnis gefragt. Meinst Du, dass die wegen 200,- EUR mit dem Gericht drohen? Die würden doch im schlimsten Fall verlieren.

Viele Grüße
Barb


----------



## Barb (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Da mein Bruder jedes mal eine 0900-Nummer gewählt hat, haben wir da keine Chancen. :wall:

Haben jetzt die Inkasso-Rechnung überwiesen. Kann allen Eltern nur mitgeben 0900-Nummern sperren zu lassen. Meist geben die Kinder das nicht zu, dass dort angerufen haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Hallo Barb,

dein bruder ist doch unter 18, also beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Er konnte die AGBs von Gameforge doch gar nicht rechtsgültig bestätigen, also sind alle Rechtsgeschäfte, die er abgeschlossen hat (dazu zählt die Registration beim Spiel genauso wie die Inanspruchnahme von Paymentfeatures) schwebend unwirksam. Zahlungen, die daraus erwachsen, dürfen nicht beigetrieben werden! Ich weiß nicht, woher du diese Information hast, aber dass sich Inkassobüros nicht wirklich gewissenhaft an deutsches Recht halten, ist ja hinreichend bekannt. Wenn die Info also von NexNet stammt, dann kann ich nur empfehlen, schnellstmöglich einen Anwalt einzuschalten. Als Privatpersonen habt ihr Anspruch auf Rechtskostenbeihilfe (die kann bei Gericht beantragt werden), Firmen haben diesen Anspruch nicht!
Ich bin selbst kein Anwalt, aber meiner Meinung nach seid ihr da tüchtig über den Tisch gezogen worden. Ich kann euch wirklich nur den Gang zu einem Juristen empfehlen.

Gruß, Frank


----------



## Barb (25 Juli 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Der Verbraucherschutz hat uns dazu geraten die Inkasso-Rechnung zu begleichen, da mein Bruder jedes mal über Telefon (0900-Numer) die Features bestellt hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Das ist - in meinen Augen - inakzeptabel. Wenn ihr jetzt schon bezahlt habt, dann kann man da nicht mehr viel machen (außer, ihr habt unter Vorbehalt gezahlt, was ich nicht glaube), aber für die Zukunft sei mal gesagt: es gibt dazu keine klare Rechtslage! 
Nach Einschalten des Inkassobüros könnt ihr nicht noch mehr "verlieren". Für solche Fälle gibt es ja die Prozesskostenbeihilfe. Nutzt also bitte auch die zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten, um euch gegen solches Verhalten nach Kräften zu wehren.

Gruß, Frank


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Ich habe auch ein problem mit dieser firma ich bekomme immer neue rechnungen un summen die ich zahlen soll ich habe zwei mal per Telefon dort bestellt im gesammtwert von 25euro und bekomme heute schon was vom anwalt und soll über 400euro zahlen obwohl ich bloß für 25euro dort bestellt habe auf dehn auflistungen von dehnen sind auch tage drauf wo bestellt sein soll wo niemand zu hause war kann mir da mal jemand vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Tilo (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Versuch doch mal, die Suchfunktion zu nutzen. Zu diesem Thema gibt es schon div. Hinweise und Ratschläge. Oder du guckst mal bei der TUBE rein. Der Katzenjens hat so allerhand nützliches zu div. Themen "zusammengelabert"...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*

Hallo!
Ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem!
Ich habe mich mal bei einer Webseite angemeldet (habe auch angegeben, dass ich über 18 Jahre alt bin). Und jetzt haben die mir eine Rechnung geschickt, bin aber noch unter 18 Jahren alt und weiß echt nicht, was ich machen soll. Ich glaube, es sind 97,- € ...
Wie oben schin erwähnt, bin ich noch keine 18, werde dieses Jahr im Herbst noch 16 Jahre alt. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Ich will nicht mit meinen Eltern reden, weil diese Webseite... naja, meine Eltern sollten das vielleicht nicht wissen. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich machen soll ?! HILFE!! 

Danke im Vorraus!!


----------



## Niclas (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: Mahnung von Nextnet / bill4net, nexnet und PGmedia? - rechnung bezahlen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal bei einer Webseite angemeldet


Es wäre sinnvoll die Seite zu nennen. So ist das kaum befriedigend zu beantworten.


----------

